# crankcase ventilation with hard pipes



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey, I was just wondering about this- when I put my hardpipes on- what happens with my crankcase ventilation. I was planning on getting k&n mini filters in the sizes I needed for the A.I.V and for the Valve Cover- but with a boosted engine is there something saying that I need to run a line from after the turbo on the intake piping like the stock pipe? Why wouldnt I just be able to do it 69 camaro style and use the K&N filters?

Is it going to be ok- I think it should be fine, but your thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

bump, 


NO I CANT STOP YELLING CAUSE THATS HOW I TALK!!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey, I was just wondering about this- when I put my hardpipes on- what happens with my crankcase ventilation. I was planning on getting k&n mini filters in the sizes I needed for the A.I.V and for the Valve Cover- but with a boosted engine is there something saying that I need to run a line from after the turbo on the intake piping like the stock pipe? Why wouldnt I just be able to do it 69 camaro style and use the K&N filters?
> 
> Is it going to be ok- I think it should be fine, but your thoughts would be appreciated


I could perhaps respond to this if you were speaking english........ Take a deep breath first.......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

read slower school boy. answer this while im looking for your mhgs!

basically- when I use aluminum pipes, the lines that go to the aiv and the valve cover are not going to be hooked up. is it going to be a problem to just hook it up like an n/a car and use the smaller k&n. The way the stock line to the crankcase is set up is that boost runs through the crankcase. When I put hardpipes on and use the filters is that going to cause any problems?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> read slower school boy. answer this while im looking for your mhgs!
> 
> basically- when I use aluminum pipes, the lines that go to the aiv and the valve cover are not going to be hooked up. is it going to be a problem to just hook it up like an n/a car and use the smaller k&n. The way the stock line to the crankcase is set up is that boost runs through the crankcase. When I put hardpipes on and use the filters is that going to cause any problems?


 Yeah I was gonna do that myself one of these days. I don't see why that would be a problem. Not sure of Nissans logic on running boost through the valve covers , makes more sense to use vacuum.........Are you sure of the line placement? Seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah I sure am man, check it out on yours- I will complete it sometime this week and let you know how it goes- with the hurricanes and all it has been pretty rough, now there is another one coming too though- so we will see


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

high performance motors usually run a catch can right there, and vent the catch can.. atleast thats what we do in the dsm world...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

A catch can on the intake? Maybe I should know this, but define "catch can" b/c I dont understand what you mean man


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> A catch can on the intake? Maybe I should know this, but define "catch can" b/c I dont understand what you mean man


 Instead of just having a plain pipe running from teh valve cover to the intake , most performance guys install a "catch can" there. Basically this is a jar-like device with the vent hose from the valve cover plugged into the top , and the hose going to the intake is in the top also , but a couple cm away. This way , any oil sucked into the intake from the valve cover will instead fall into the bottom of the jar. That's the basic principal in a nutshell.........


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I was gonna do that myself one of these days. I don't see why that would be a problem. Not sure of Nissans logic on running boost through the valve covers , makes more sense to use vacuum.........Are you sure of the line placement? Seems a bit odd to me.


Don't pressrise your crankcase! The ring seal and the seals seal will be afftected badly. Vent the crankcase as close to the turbo and as away from the MAF as posible.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Don't pressrise your crankcase! The ring seal and the seals seal will be afftected badly. Vent the crankcase as close to the turbo and as away from the MAF as posible.


 You're preaching to the choir , Father , I've always heard and read that vacuum was better.  In fact I've read about some of the hardercore racers using a high Hg vacuum pump attached to the block. Some have achieved around 28 Hg of vacuum in the crank case. Better ring sealing , and less parasitic losses from air being tossed around in the block by pistons moving close to 67 feet per second.... 

So please tell Todd that the lines from the valve cover are pre-turbo , not after.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Instead of just having a plain pipe running from teh valve cover to the intake , most performance guys install a "catch can" there. Basically this is a jar-like device with the vent hose from the valve cover plugged into the top , and the hose going to the intake is in the top also , but a couple cm away. This way , any oil sucked into the intake from the valve cover will instead fall into the bottom of the jar. That's the basic principal in a nutshell.........


w3rd


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hell I pull 22-24 HG of vacume Of course I am 12 feet below sea level


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> hell I pull 22-24 HG of vacume Of course I am 12 feet below sea level


As I recall , 30 inches of vacuum is equivalent to what you'll find in space. I could be wrong....


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah, the last time I was there it was about 32 psi

Let me check that thing Eric, and I will send you pictures- I hope youre write though. 
Mike are you saying "dont" send boost through there? Thats what I was asking about though- why are the lines on the pipe from the turbo to the intake hooked up to the valve cover- I thought that was really retarded.

I will check it though to make sure Im wrong and Eric is right


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey- I am wrong and I apologize........it is on the maf sensor side of the turbo=- The line I was thinking of is the one going to the aiv.........el gato grande es en mi pantalones!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey- I am wrong and I apologize........it is on the maf sensor side of the turbo=- The line I was thinking of is the one going to the aiv.........el gato grande es en mi pantalones!


A big cat is in your pants?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

SI!!!! Y La Luna es un La Luna Grande Mi Favorito Mericon

hey fed ex just got here with my apexi turbo timer!!!!!!! SWEET!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> SI!!!! Y La Luna es un La Luna Grande Mi Favorito Mericon
> 
> hey fed ex just got here with my apexi turbo timer!!!!!!! SWEET!!!


Man , I'm not even in first year Spanish yet. Congrats on the turbo timer , now find me what I was looking for...........<_<


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Eric I capped off some of those vacuum lines and the car is running better without them, but let me get your opinion about something. With the vacuum canister......I left all the lines going to it hooked up so basically the fuel tank has a release, what do you think? I think what Im going to do is actaully just go buy all new vacuum line and redo the whole vacuum system since all those hoses are so old.

do you mean find you the hks deal or find you metal head gaskets. The metal head gaskets had to be made dude, remember? It was stupid expensive.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey Eric I capped off some of those vacuum lines and the car is running better without them, but let me get your opinion about something. With the vacuum canister......I left all the lines going to it hooked up so basically the fuel tank has a release, what do you think? I think what Im going to do is actaully just go buy all new vacuum line and redo the whole vacuum system since all those hoses are so old.
> 
> do you mean find you the hks deal or find you metal head gaskets. The metal head gaskets had to be made dude, remember? It was stupid expensive.


 And how expensive was stupid......
And yeah , the HKS deal too.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

uhhhh like 300 dollars for the engineering costs, 90 dollars for the actual gaskets and then a whopping 15 dollars for shipping!!! 15 DOLLARS FOR SHIPPING- ARE THEY CRAZY YOU ASK? YES THEY ARE!!!! (sorry, Im downplaying the 300 dollar engineering fee- for some jackass to bascially use a stock head gasket as a template and then make one out of copper) He was also telling me that when you switch to a metal head gasket that there are other parameters of the motor that you have to keep in mind also- I cant remember what, but I do remember thinking " F*** that! I will just run stock ones! New stock hg's have got to be stronger then 19 year old ones. 

Give me some time with the HKS part.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> uhhhh like 300 dollars for the engineering costs, 90 dollars for the actual gaskets and then a whopping 15 dollars for shipping!!! 15 DOLLARS FOR SHIPPING- ARE THEY CRAZY YOU ASK? YES THEY ARE!!!! (sorry, Im downplaying the 300 dollar engineering fee- for some jackass to bascially use a stock head gasket as a template and then make one out of copper) He was also telling me that when you switch to a metal head gasket that there are other parameters of the motor that you have to keep in mind also- I cant remember what, but I do remember thinking " F*** that! I will just run stock ones! New stock hg's have got to be stronger then 19 year old ones.
> 
> Give me some time with the HKS part.


 Makes them right about as expensive as the Nismo ones. I'm going to go with the other suggestion I got , and that is to get my block O-ringed.


----------

